# the Wild Swans bring tear to my eye's so sad music



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

The wild Swans : No bleeding & the worst year of my life
songs


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

There is also just Swans

Cant believe someone put this with the Up intro


----------

